# Smaller tractor seats



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

So Ipark my butt on a tractor seat manyhours a week. In the orchard life you find yourself on a utility or compact tractors. First question for the haytalk crowd is, I have a 5100e cab JD and from pictures of a 5100m seems they have a bigger/better seat. Can you pit a m seat in an e?

We also have a couple of small kubota MX5100 that get about 40 hrs a week each and the seat on any if these small tractors are probably good for a guy who uses it 2hrs at a time but not here they have to earn their keep. Anyone ever put a air ride seat that is actually comfortable? And these are open station but if a man had to put a water proof cover over them when not using orwhatever who cares. 
Am I crazy or does every tractor manufacture put the cheapest smallest most uncomfortable seats they can. And the seat dont really get good till you pay 60k+.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Many utility tractors are built with the seat mounting on top of a raised hydraulic housing. I know the Rop Maxxums come with air ride (I know it's a row crop) but just showing you that it's an option on open stations. As long as the deck is flat and provides ample height to put an air ride, you can put one on.


----------

